# Gel Coat Chip Repair DIY Assistance



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm thinking about repairing some of the battle scars on the Scout. I've researched online a few gel coat chip repair options but wanted to get some feedback from the group. It's a 1996 Scout and a reasonable color match is what i'm looking for. I completely understand the match will not be perfect and I'm fine with that. These chips are all smaller than a dime. I have a couple scrapes that I may try to tackle too. 

Suggestions? Anyone local willing to offer assistance in exchange for cold beverages? 

Cheers!


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

PM me and I’ll give you me number. System won’t allow me to pm you. We can discuss in detail and get you where you want to be, James


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

You're in excellent hands with James' advice, but for others in similar situations...

Most boat builders will provide matching gel coat for future touch-ups when you take delivery. The shelf life is limited, however. Keeping it cool extends the longevity. For an older hull, many ship's stores/boating supply like West Marine sell small kits with tubes of gel coat tints. You'll also need a hardener and small drops of liquid wax so the gel coat cures. Starting with a base coat like white, etc. you can add tiny amounts of tint to get a fairly close match to the original color. Build it up to fill all the marks/holes and once fully cured sand easy using the lightest grit of wet sandpaper possible. Rinse the sandpaper often to remove residue or use a fresh piece. Avoid bearing down on the edges to keep from burning into those outer layers. When it's smooth, finish with a polishing compound (if desired) and buff dry. 

Oysters, trailer mishaps, docks and road debris will get everyone eventually. Having the ability to do minor gel coat repairs is a skill that's come in handy for me on a couple occasions.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

JC Designs said:


> PM me and I’ll give you me number. System won’t allow me to pm you. We can discuss in detail and get you where you want to be, James


We can't pm him as we are "the little people"


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

DuckNut said:


> We can't pm him as we are "the little people"


Yeah, he pinged me. He’s on the right track.


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

I’ve had good success using the Spectrum kits...you might be able to find your color from their oem match list. Grind the spots to a bevel with a grinding drill bit, then tape tight to the edges, fill with gelcoat paste and proceed to sand with decreasing grit all the way to wet sand polish


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

Never mind, do whatever James says


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Water Bound said:


> Never mind, do whatever James says


I thought your advise was great! They are good kits for the diy! You gotta remember, I am usually dealing in buckets and drums of this stuff so the diy guy has more experience with OTC products than myself! Plus, I like hearing how ya’ll do it too! Many many ways to skin the same cat!


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

JC Designs said:


> I thought your advise was great! They are good kits for the diy! You gotta remember, I am usually dealing in buckets and drums of this stuff so the diy guy has more experience with OTC products than myself! Plus, I like hearing how ya’ll do it too! Many many ways to skin the same cat!


I’m willing to wager your repairs look better...haha


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Spoke to JC on the phone. Despite him not offering to drive across the state of Florida, bringing all the resources to patch up chips on my boat and bring a cold beer for me to drink while watching him do all the work... he's still a nice guy. 

In all seriousness thank you sir for the information. 

Cheers


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

iMacattack said:


> Spoke to JC on the phone. Despite him not offering to drive across the state of Florida, bringing all the resources to patch up chips on my boat and bring a cold beer for me to drink while watching him do all the work... he's still a nice guy.
> 
> In all seriousness thank you sir for the information.
> 
> Cheers


You just can't get good services these days...


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Water Bound said:


> I’m willing to wager your repairs look better...haha


Maybe, but I’d be willing to wager that mine are a whole lot more expensive too! Therefore, take another step back and yours will look amazing!


iMacattack said:


> Spoke to JC on the phone. Despite him not offering to drive across the state of Florida, bringing all the resources to patch up chips on my boat and bring a cold beer for me to drink while watching him do all the work... he's still a nice guy.
> In all seriousness thank you sir for the information.
> 
> Cheers


Well, we didn’t quite get there. Happy to help. 


TX_Brad said:


> You just can't get good services these days...


I know, right!🤣


----------

